# Fell in LOVE...may go back and get him tomorrow!



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

As soon as I laid eyes on him...well take a look. How can you not LOVE that face?!?!

Ahhhhh I just don't know where to put him right now but i WANT!!!


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha that cute! Love the marble color! Hurry get him!! Lol


----------



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

Honestly, how do you pass up a betta with a legitimate MUSTACHE??? It's so bad that I named him on sight...lol *rolls eyes*


----------



## Daisykd (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm assuming he's at a petsmart or petco? I'd love to have something besides a veiltail. So I have a question. The nearest petsmart is about 2.5 hours away. Would it be okay to bring one home from there? I wouldn't want the long drive to stress him out and have him die before I can get him home.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

OmGGGGGG When I saw him, I immediately thought of Antonio Banderas and the Mask of Zorro!!! He's ridiculously cute! I wouldnt have left him there either! <3<3


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

he's a handsome one he looks like he has a Fu-Manchu Mustache. Go get him.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Daisykd said:


> I'm assuming he's at a petsmart or petco? I'd love to have something besides a veiltail. So I have a question. The nearest petsmart is about 2.5 hours away. Would it be okay to bring one home from there? I wouldn't want the long drive to stress him out and have him die before I can get him home.


I have traveled with my betta for about 3 hours. They should be okay as long as you keep them away from direct sunlight while in the car

and Mustache man is so cute!


----------



## Daisykd (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok thanks Karebear.


----------



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yea 2.5 hours should be no problem. When I brought mine to college with me we traveled 5 hours. Try to keep them from sloshing about too much...but really it isn't much trouble at all to travel with them.

Umm I know he's adorable right?...so I'm glad I have the communitys support on this one  I will be crushed if he isn't there tomorrow!

I'm thinking of names...when I first saw him I was struck with Pierre...then Jacques, Fernando, Luigi...and now you made me think of Antonio or Zorro. Agh! Too many choices!!!


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

Daisykd said:


> I'm assuming he's at a petsmart or petco? I'd love to have something besides a veiltail. So I have a question. The nearest petsmart is about 2.5 hours away. Would it be okay to bring one home from there? I wouldn't want the long drive to stress him out and have him die before I can get him home.



Also let the person know how far you have to travel and ask for a larger bag with more air.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I adore the name Pierre or Luigi but Pierre is adorable


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

how about Fernando?


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Even if I was at my max amount of bettas I would take him home! How could you have passed him up!


----------



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

*UPDATE!!! Got him!!!*

Hehe...got him! Only...when I got back and put his tank together, I realized I had forgotten PLANTS! Ohhh I can't believe it...I let the rush of childish excitement take over rational thinking...the poor thing is in his tank by himself :-? Ugh!

I'll post pictures in a bit!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanky said:


> Also let the person know how far you have to travel and ask for a larger bag with more air.


 petsmart usually keeps them in cups..... If it has alot of water, i'd poor a little out so its less sloshing around


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

MMad1121 said:


> Hehe...got him! Only...when I got back and put his tank together, I realized I had forgotten PLANTS! Ohhh I can't believe it...I let the rush of childish excitement take over rational thinking...the poor thing is in his tank by himself :-? Ugh!
> 
> I'll post pictures in a bit!


 

Cant wait to see more pictures of this handsome boy, whats this name you have in mind for him?


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL! He has a mustache! That's sooo cute!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hurry go get that cutie before it is to late!!! Dd:


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

He is so cute!


----------



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Update, With Pictures!!!*

Meet...Pierre!!!


----------



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

He was labeled as a halfmoon, do you think that's what his tail type is?


----------



## HazelrahLayna7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know anything about fins, but just looking at him makes me smile! <3 He's a beautiful fish with a lovely mustache!!!


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

1st picture- " You jealous of meh mustache, eh?"
4th picture - "Hey, you handsome!"
Last Picture- "MAMA LUIGI you scared me! Don't do that again, mommy!"


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

He is just the cutest!!!!!!! I love him!!


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh what a cutie! Love the mustache!

Pierre...what a fitting name. xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

YAY!!! So glad you went back and got him!! <3 He definitely has the potential to be halfmoon. If not halfmoon, he'll be a super delta


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

congrats, you found a handsome one there.


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

YAY! I was hoping you'd go back and get him! Congrats. I love the name and he really is a ham! What an adorable mustachy face! <3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

mmad1121 said:


> meet...pierre!!!


he is soo adorable!!! :-d


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

If I saw him & my mom said no, I would have pitched the biggest fit ever. LOL!


----------



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It's good to know I'm not crazy!!! Ugh they had a lot of pretty ones and all pretty healthy looking too...but he picked me lol he was the fanciest of them all!

He has officially been dubbed...Sir Jean Pierre!


----------



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Look How He's Changed!!!*

This is the same fish I brought home about 2 weeks ago! You wouldnt even know, his marbling is about gone!!! Just hope he keeps that adorable face!!!:-D


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

You should totally submit him for the photo contest!!! He's sooo cute!!


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I love his mustache! What a handsome boy!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW! And he's even got the mustache! He is a really pretty fish!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow!!! Is he blue or black? Amazing!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Both his old and new colours are beautiful. He is so cute in all his photos!

I think it's the moustache.


----------



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!!! And he's both blue and black!


----------



## FlaneryPlakat (Feb 7, 2012)

O_O! It's Flanery's brother!! *points at avatar*


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is becoming a beautiful boy, don't you just love marbles? lol they change there color


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

HOLY! I havent seen this thread since you first posted photos. Marbles are ridiculous!!! I love his black colouring though, blacks are amaaaaazing


----------



## sharon (Aug 16, 2009)

you know, this is making me think about getting another tank!!!! he is lovely


----------

